# rapid prototype manufacturer



## geekygoods (Mar 20, 2013)

Shenzhen Superior Prototype Co., Ltd is a professional manufacturer of Rapid Prototyping and specializes in providing solutions that reduce the time and cost of the product design and development. Our Rapid Prototyping services include: CNC, SLA, Silicone Rubber Mold and Vacuum Casting, RIM (Reaction Injection Molding), Sheet Metal Prototyping and Post-Production Finishing. 

Established since 2005 by several people at the beginning, through the rapid development and expansion, now Superior Prototype has developed into a strong and tight team with over 120 members, located in Shenzhen (mainland China) close to Hong Kong with building area 3000 square meters. 

At Superior Prototype, our products and services are utilized by a wide variety of industries such as Household Appliance, Automobile, Medical Device, Digital Product, Electronics, Consumer Goods, etc. Our growing list of customers includes: Gree, Skyworth, Lenovo, Haier, TCL, Great Wall, Changhong, Hisense, JMC, BYD, Konka, SONY, ZTE, Huawei and some America and European clients. 

We say what we do, do what you expect, we are *Superior Prototype*.


----------

